# Adding to the fleet?



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

I think I want one of each of the type 8x coupes that Audi brought to the USA. That means I need to find a Typ81 Coupe (hopefully a 5+5), a typ85 Coupe GT & a Type typ85 UrQ and a type89 Cq. Man, this Audi obsession is getting expensive. 
Oh, out of all the above cars, which would you use as a daily driver? The others will become toys...


_Modified by duandcc at 1:12 PM 10/7/2004_


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_I think I want one of each of the type 8x coupes that Audi brought to the USA. That means I need to find a Typ81 Coupe (hopefully a 5+5), a typ85 UrQ and a type89 Cq. Man, this Audi obsession is getting expensive. 
Oh, out of all the above cars, which would you use as a daily driver? The others will become toys...

I believe all the Typ81 coupes were I5s. This would be best car for daily driver unless it is snowing. UrQ are getting harder to find in good condition and the parts are becoming NLA. Tougher to maintain. typ89 coupes in stock form are run forevers.
Greg


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (90quattrocoupe)*

I'd keep your Special Build as the daily driver, then make the Ur-Quattro something SICK, theres a nice gold one on Audifans.com, original owner and a Cali car to boot with 133,000 miles


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Quattro Krant)*

I want to keep all of them pretty much stock. No more mods than I've done to the SB, say no more than things like rims, e-codes, exhaust, chips, etc. Nothing radical like engine swaps...


_Modified by duandcc at 4:24 PM 10-7-2004_


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (duandcc)*

You also need some TT's to round out all the coupes that were brought to America!!! Use the 225hp TT as your daily driver and keep the other ones looking nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (90quattrocoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90quattrocoupe* »_
UrQ are getting harder to find in good condition .... Tougher to maintain. 
Greg

This is a mis-conception that scares away many would-be urq owners.
With the numbers of urq's in the US limited there has been more attention to bring these cars back up to specs.
If you get a later model ('84, '85)with the newer, much up rated electrical system, these cars are no less reliable, and no harder to maintain than any other older Audi.
Just some extra parts, that's all.
Look at how many 5KQT's there were in the US....same situation build wise. 
A decent project car, requiring some paint, parts from any coupe, and some tlc easily sells for 5-7 grand. Not bad cosidering the car you're getting.
I'd use the type 89 daily.
I use a urq daily, and have no problems, except you grow accustomed to the performance, and all other cars seem really lame.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Sepp)*

I want a Ur-Quattro in the worst way and a STi for the daily


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Quattro Krant)*

There's one for sale in audiworld I beleive for 3500.
And 2 on e bay.
NOW IS THE TIME!!!!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_There's one for sale in audiworld I beleive for 3500.
And 2 on e bay.
NOW IS THE TIME!!!!
 The one for $3500 is in Canada I believe, pain to import it


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Quattro Krant)*

Yes more of a pain that it's worth. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Yes more of a pain that it's worth. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
 I'm just gonna save my pennies and buy a clean example one day


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Quattro Krant)*

Exactly. I'll spend more to get a real cream puff. Oh, I want them all to be black. So for my UrQ, it will be a black 85-87 (I know there aren't any 87s in the USA)...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Exactly. I'll spend more to get a real cream puff. Oh, I want them all to be black. So for my UrQ, it will be a black 85-87 (I know there aren't any 87s in the USA)...
 And there aren't too many black 85-86 UrQ's in USA either, your gonna be looking for a bit there Dave. Personally, i'd do it but my color of choice would be red


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Quattro Krant)*

Yeah, there aren't that many UrQs int he USA period, regardless of year or color. The fact that I'm looking for an "other than 83" in a specific color is going to make it a long hunt. Man, a while back KAR had a PERFECT low miles 86 UrQ (under 50,000 miles IIRC) in black, but I belive they were asking somehting like $20,000 for it...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (duandcc)*

Thats a lot of coin, but I'd love to have that car. There was a super clean one on Audi fans a bit ago, red with tan leather interior, oh so hot


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Quattro Krant)*

You won't be able to get an '87 in the states untill at least the year...
2012. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Unless you are one of those lucky bastards from Canada.
My '85 was originally almost black (graphite metallic) it's tornado red now.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_You won't be able to get an '87 in the states untill at least the year...
2012. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Unless you are one of those lucky bastards from Canada.
My '85 was originally almost black (graphite metallic) it's tornado red now.
 Were you the guy that painted your car with like 300 of the rattle cans??


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
My '85 was originally almost black (graphite metallic) it's tornado red now.

Did 84's get all of the wiring and other improvements? If so, I can expand my search to 1984-1986...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (duandcc)*

I know for a fact that my old 84 80 quattro had both the new fusebox and hydraulic clutch, coth which were introduced during the 84 model year.
The parts cat. also says that the new fuse box was introduced (on the Coupe) from VIN 85-D-000001, which suggests that all 84s had the new fuses. Same thing for the 4000, new fusebox from VIN 81-D-000001


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_ Were you the guy that painted your car with like 300 of the rattle cans??

Holy crap!!! I'm famous!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_
Did 84's get all of the wiring and other improvements? If so, I can expand my search to 1984-1986...

Yes, and it is the most signifigant thing to look for when buying a urq. (besides rust of course)
The '84 are the rarest in the US, and there's only one documented '86 in the states as well.
I wouldn't let the fact that pre '84 urq's had less than perfect wiring sway you away from a potential purchase of an otherwise must have car.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Holy crap!!! I'm famous!
 How did it come out??


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Quattro Krant)*

My default piccy.
I have others, which are more current, and don't really show more detail, I just have to figure out on how to get them posted









Ohhh! updated photos! crappy quality though.
Something new for the rest of you to look at


















[


_Modified by Sepp at 4:53 PM 10-15-2004_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Sepp)*

OK, found the Cq I want:








What do y'all think? 
Edit: OK, that first pic was AWY too big, needed to reduce...


_Modified by duandcc at 8:56 AM 10/19/2004_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (duandcc)*

Nice Cq, but i'd rather have the blinging corolla wagon in the background




























I like that Cq, BUY IT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice Ur-Q Sepp, good re spray, looks good


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Quattro Krant)*

Thanks.
Initally after wet sanding the car for 60 some-odd hours, and an intense 12 buf job, the car looked better than my neighbors new s4.
I took it to a show that same week, and nobody beleived that I rattle canned the car.
But now, the paint hasn't worn too well for wear.
It has "settteled" or something. I need to re-wet sand the car again.
I looks great at 10 feet though!
I do plan on buying a gun, and a compressor, and shooting the whole car with _real_ automotive paint maybe this winter.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Sepp)*

Yeah, in that picture it looks awesome. How long have you had your Ur-Quattro for and what/where did you pick it up??


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Quattro Krant)*















KAR still has the car! But I was wrong on a few details. It's a 1983 with 8,537 miles!!! I mean it looks like it jsut rolled off the assembly line...
http://www.**********.com/images/inventory/17/P8060054.jpg
http://www.**********.com/images/inventory/17/P8060051.jpg
http://www.**********.com/images/inventory/17/PA100310.jpg
http://www.**********.com/images/inventory/17/PA100305.jpg 

http://www.**********.com/images/inventory/17/P8060003.jpg

_Modified by duandcc at 2:29 PM 10/28/2004_

_Modified by duandcc at 2:30 PM 10/28/2004_


_Modified by duandcc at 3:50 PM 10/28/2004_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (duandcc)*

Wonder how hard it would be to find financing for a 21 year old car that costs $20,000?! I don't have $20k in cash, but could easily afford the monthly payments...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (duandcc)*

Well, I e-mailed KAR asking for more info...I'll kepp y'all informed...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (duandcc)*

SWEET MOTHER OF ALL THAT IS HOLY AND GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I REALLY REALLY have to squirel away every cent for this car over winter. I totally hear you dave, I could swing those payments in a sec, but getting a banl to loan me a cent for a 21 year old car would be IMPOSSIBLE. Then the places that specialize in classic car loans would say it's not old enough to be a classic, sad.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_SWEET MOTHER OF ALL THAT IS HOLY AND GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I REALLY REALLY have to squirel away every cent for this car over winter. 


Back! Back! Back! Mine! Mine! Mine! ALL Mine! You can't have it! I saw it first!














I work for a bank (actually a credit Union) so hopefully I can jsut take out a HELOC to finance it...but I'm waiting on more info from KAR before moving forward...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (duandcc)*

Wow. I was looking through pics of the car and realized just how alike my car and it look:
http://www.**********.com/images/inventory/17/PA100308.jpg








Man, I want, I want!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (duandcc)*

The Ur-Q looks better


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Yeah, in that picture it looks awesome. How long have you had your Ur-Quattro for and what/where did you pick it up??

Thank you. It was a lot of work, and a great learning exprierance.
It's just a temporary job to stop the rust. There was so much touch up paint on the car from the previous owner it was 10 shades of black.
I went with my faveriote, tornado red.
I have had the car for 3 years.
I had no idea that they existed in the U.S. until 2 years before I bought the car.
I drove by it one day to the music store to pick up some strings for my guitar.
There is an indie Audi garage next door.
When I first saw the car, it was like getting kissed for the first time.
I had to have the car, no matter what, so I asked the garage owner if it was for sale. He said no.








For the next year, I would drive by the shop EVERY wekend just to look at the car.
Sometimes the owner would see me, but he didn't mind.
He was also my mechanic, and very laid back.
One day after a few months of looing at the car, I stopped by the garage and gave him my phone #, and said If you ever want to sell the car, please give me a call.
5 months later...meanwhile, I'm still visiting the car every weekend....
The phone rings, and he says he is thinking of selling it to get it off of his lot, and to help fund a vacation.








I was so surprised, at the phone call ,that I had no means of getting the money he asked for. (only 5,000 bucks)
My wife applied for a 5,000 personal loan. (I was busy with a loan on my 94 urs4) and after making absoutly sure he would in fact sell the car to me, I put up my Corrado for sale for 5,000 bucks.
The Corrado sold in a week, we paid off the loan straight, and after some work on the caar he needed to do, he finally sold it to me.
It was badly neglected, and the interior was great with the exception of the front seats.
There was a little rust in the usuall urq places, but I didn't care.
I had bought some books relating to the urq, and what to look for in the car so I had a clue as to what year the car was.
The engine was changed out with one from an '87 5000 turbo, a very common upgrade. (the previous owner was driving 120 one day, and the oil pump failed....)The previous owner brought the car to the mechanic, and he gave her a quote for the work which she didn't like, so she sold the car to him.
He had already changes out the engine, but had to fabricate some oil lines before handing me the keys.
After I re-did the car, I drove it down to shoe him the progress, he was blown away.
I might some day get the car back to it's original color since it does look nice, and it's a rare color.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Sepp)*

Yeah, tornado red is a sweet color. At one time, i had a tornado red 98 GTI VR6, 91 GLi, and an 87 4000CSQ, never did get a pic of them all together before I sold the 98 gti vr6 though. I love the Ur-Q's, there are like 2 around here, one tornado red and one that goldish color. The red one is sweet, wonder if he's ever gonna put it up for sale? The gold one was up for sale a bit ago, but it was wrecked and i know that but he forgot to tell people that in the Ebay add


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (Quattro Krant)*

Tornado red is _the_ classic color in the VAG lineup. It has been around since the early 80s and is still available on new cars like the 2005 Golf 5 GTI








Personally, I think that Tornado red is one of the nicest colors VAG can offer. All cars look good in this color. I had an 84 80 quattro C which was Tornado red, oh what a beauty it was










_Modified by PerL at 4:24 PM 11-1-2004_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (PerL)*

Any clue whether the newer Tornado Red still becomes Tornado Pink a few years later? Are they clearcoating it now? I know they weren't only a few years back...I saw a Tornado Pink New Beatle jsut last week...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Adding to the fleet? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Any clue whether the newer Tornado Red still becomes Tornado Pink a few years later? Are they clearcoating it now? I know they weren't only a few years back...I saw a Tornado Pink New Beatle jsut last week...
 As far as I know, it still is not being cleared


----------

